# Programm um gesamten Desktop inklusive Mauszeiger als Video abspeichern?



## bigfella (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi...
Gibt es für Linux eine Software mit der man
gesamten Desktop inklusive Mauszeiger als Video abspeichern zu können (für Schulungen etc...)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. Oktober 2005)

Schau dir mal das an: Xvidcap 
Vielleicht genügt dir das.

Daniel


----------

